# WTB A Schwinn Aerocycle frame.



## jacdan98 (Sep 12, 2014)

WTB A Schwinn Aerocycle frame.  :eek:

Thanks,
jack


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 13, 2014)

Any chance this is one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-Pre-War-BF-Goodrich-Schwinn-Whizzer-Bicycle-/111459684494?


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 13, 2014)

That looks like a Motorbike frame that had the frame bar removed so the engine would fit.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 13, 2014)

Hmmmm, now looking at that, an aero cycle frame appears to be a motobike frame without the bottom bar, and the top bar turned around...


----------

